# NBI Clearance Online Issue



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Trying to fill in the Online form but when I click on "Apply For Clearance" it wants me to enter my ID. When I click on the drop down menu it only gives me these options:


Voter’s ID
SSS ID
PRC License
Philhealth
School ID
Postal ID
GSIS UMID
Tax Identification Number (TIN) ID
Senior Citizen Card
Marina
Seamans ID
Company ID
Solo Parent ID

Does not allow me to select a Passport or ACR card like their powerpoint instructions show. Now I am stuck. :rant:

Anyone seen this?

I guess a "Solo Parent ID" is more important to them


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

And of course the online contact for help form will not send when you click on Submit. Error messages.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I tried to do NBI online for my 13a. I forget what ID I gave, there was something... but when I got to the pulldown list for what I needed my clearance for - there was no option for me. I almost never had any luck with their online service. The one time I got it to work surprised them, more than me, when I showed up with a paid receipt it confused the heck out of them ha ha


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Well I figured this was something that had to be done online. So are you able to go to a NBI office and pay the fee and schedule an appointment? It would be another 80km drive for me but I gotta get this over with at some point.

Trying to do the 13a thing as well. Website says I don't need a NBI if I have been in the PI for less than 6 months but they tell me I do at the office.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*NBI Clearance*



Zep said:


> Well I figured this was something that had to be done online. So are you able to go to a NBI office and pay the fee and schedule an appointment? It would be another 80km drive for me but I gotta get this over with at some point.
> 
> Trying to do the 13a thing as well. Website says I don't need a NBI if I have been in the PI for less than 6 months but they tell me I do at the office.


If you don't have a police records check from your home state then after 6 months you have the option of an NBI clearance but I thought the Philippine Bureau of Immigration set this up along with your 13A. 

Agree with you and what a pain having to travel long distances to get stuff done and Manila of all places with all its traffic. Do you live near a PBI Satellite Office? And if so possibly they'd have an NBI office also in that region.

There appear to be several satellite offices in your area: 
BI Batangas Field Office, BI San Fernando District Office, BI Olongapo Field Office, BI Clark One Stop Shop, BI Subic One Stop Shop all can handle a 13A Visa they are all considered "Class A" offices.  Annual Report

Click on this map and it gives phone numbers and addresses to each PBI Satellite Office. Directory of Transactions


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah I am north of Tarlac so I planned to schedule the appointment for the office in Tarlac City. Still its 45km each way. And just to make an appointment that you would think could be done online, then go back 2 weeks later for the clearance.

BI does the BI Clearance for the 13a, not the NBI Clearance.

I will be lucky to get this thing done before my balikbayan runs out in November.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Our NBI, in Iloilo, does not do appointments, you just go stand in a horrendously long line. Generally foreigners get bumped to the front - and I am glad to accept the bump.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Zep said:


> Yeah I am north of Tarlac so I planned to schedule the appointment for the office in Tarlac City. Still its 45km each way. And just to make an appointment that you would think could be done online, then go back 2 weeks later for the clearance.
> 
> BI does the BI Clearance for the 13a, not the NBI Clearance.
> 
> I will be lucky to get this thing done before my balikbayan runs out in November.


At Olongapo NBI, they put me in the senior line so it didn't take very long to apply.

However, it normally takes a few weeks to be done and you have to come back. That was really tight for me, so my wife went back with me the next day, talked to a supervisor, paid a small fee, and we got it then and there.

For your 13a, don't rely on the BI directory of transactions to be accurate. I did my 13a in Balanga because my local Olongapo office did not do them. We only found out about Balanga after my wife called all the offices close to us and asked. Balanga is still not listed as doing 13a in the directory, but they did mine. Visit or call the office you are interested in to find out for sure.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I am reading that they no longer accept Walk Ins starting 2019 for the NBI Clearance so I hope I am not wasting another trip. 

I think I might just use one of the other items on the pull down menu like "School ID" and just put "Passport # xxxxxxxxx" in the box. What's the worst that could happen.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Zep said:


> I am reading that they no longer accept Walk Ins starting 2019 for the NBI Clearance so I hope I am not wasting another trip.
> 
> I think I might just use one of the other items on the pull down menu like "School ID" and just put "Passport # xxxxxxxxx" in the box. What's the worst that could happen.:fingerscrossed:


Near the NBI in Olongapo, there are a bunch of small business' set up to fill in the online app for you if have not already done so. Maybe that is the same at other offices.


----------

